# Well I made my own food. Jello Style



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Well it was a an interesting experience. I had All the frozen cubes beef heart, krill, blood worms, Formula 1(color enhancing), brine shrimp that I added. Also picked up some indian mackeral at the asian store along with some beef blood. And I had some Talipia in the freezer from aldis. I also added some peas and carrots to the mix. We'll I had a couple of trays left over from the frozen cube food so I used those as housing for the mixture. Oh and I also added a bunch of cichlid gold and some betta food and some liquid vitamins.

Blending it together wasn't so bad, the smell would grow hair under your nails. But the first time around I had too much liquid and not enough gelatin. Also if it is blended to long then there isn't really anything for the cubes to hold onto and it's just a blood pie.

Second time around I removed all the food from the trays and added some more gelatin and mackeral. The fish love it. When it hits the bottom of the tank they nose dive into it very aggressively.

It was a lotta work putting it together but it's finally worth it. What's even better the cichlid doesn't like it so the p's get all the food. And by the way there 3 3" reds.

I'll try to get a vid if anyone wants to see it.

Just wanted to tell my story of making my own food for anyone that tries it so they don't have to go through what I did retracing my steps.

Kam


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

sweet stuff, i was going do this but couldn't figure out for the life of me where to get geltin. where did you get your at?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HaN said:


> sweet stuff, i was going do this but couldn't figure out for the life of me where to get geltin. where did you get your at?


hoofs


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I made my own food about a month ago, all has went well since then, very healthy!!

You can get geletin usually at any grocery store.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm glad your reds like it.









I am thinking about making some of this stuff for "Fleck", my cariba. As you can see in the little photo in my signature, he is as white as a ghost. I'd like to start feeding him this food and document it. That way it will be easy to see if it really works (brings out good color) and I will have a beautiful fish, plus it will be nice and healthy for him.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.








~Taylor~


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

No problem Taylor happy to share. I got my gelatin at Wally WOrld, or wal mart down here in carbondale. But my girl was saying that corn starch could be used or something to that extent.

Making your own food is good and bad, I tried beating the pet store because there overpriced frozen food but now i realize that a variety is key, I rather have different food everyday then an MRA everyday, (meal ready anywhere)

But For all the stuff they don't eat and having that incorporated into the mixture is was worth it. hopefully will get some better color and activity soon enough.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

you can get gelatine at shaw's in the jello dept.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> you can get gelatine at shaw's in the jello dept.


thx


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

its called KNOX its in orange colored package.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

KILLERLEXUS said:


> its called KNOX its in orange colored package.


Yup, that's what I used and it came out perfect.

At first we used Sure-Jell. Don't get that! It is used more for jellies and jams and it isn't as strong as gelatin even though it is a form of gelatin. We had to mix all of the food back together and then use the Knox Gelatin. Then it came out good.

I still haven't fed any of it yet, so I'm curious to see how fast it will dissolve in the water.








~Taylor~


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

walmart sells gelatin for like 1.10 for 4 packets


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

i got some today, i was wondering est. how much geletin you guys used? i brought the 4 pack box.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

HaN said:


> i got some today, i was wondering est. how much geletin you guys used? i brought the 4 pack box.


I used 2 envelopes of the Knox gelatin for enough mix to fill almost 3 ice cube trays.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm glad your reds like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fleck doesn't look too healthy. Make sure he gets enough light and shrimps with the shell on it for carotein. Making that gelatin food will definately help him though.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> I'm glad your reds like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fleck is whay to fat for this LOL









im going to try to make somtn like this on saturday.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> I'm glad your reds like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fleck doesn't look too healthy. Make sure he gets enough light and shrimps with the shell on it for carotein. Making that gelatin food will definately help him though.
[/quote]
On his defense he is not unhealthy, just needs a better diet and he is not fat, he is "pleasingly plump".


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I had to use two packet for 4 frozen food trays.. The first time it was a blood pie, then i added more gelatin and some talipia and more makeral.

Has anyone else used beef blood in there mixture?


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

you shouldnt use macks's the fish is too oily and will leave a white film on top of the tank and will smell. use shrimp and squid.instead of oily fishy,


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

i made some today,







, let see how they like it late tonight .


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm only using a little bit of makeral, i still have 3 small frozen fish left.

Everyday they go at the food harder and harder. Today I didn't even thaw it, just a quick rinse and they went after it hard. There is fighting over the food now, it's like women at a wedding dress store on clearence.

Oh yeah and the red is starting to go farther towards the tail fin of the p's, the carrots and formula one are starting to take effect. Defiantly happier now that they like it and are getting more active with better color. For a while I was thinking that I might have to throw it out.


----------



## Zirca (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm thinking of trying to make a food recipe for my p's. Ever since I gave them raw shrimp they won't really eat anything else.

What are the portions for your recipes? I'm curious about how accurate you have to be with the gelatin/food ratio.

I'd be looking at the following...

peas, carrots, shrimp, pellets, bloodworms + gelatin

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

It really depends on how much of each you have. Depends on what is the most important part of the diet for your p's. Everything that I added was an equal amount for the most part. A half of carrot grated, 1/4 of canned peas, 2 packets of gelatin, 1 indian makeral(head and tail removed), 4 cubes of Beefheart,Krill,Bloodworms,Brine shrimp, Formula 1( color/immune enhancer, also I added a bunch of cichlid gold large pellets (maybe 20 or so)(I wouldn't have done that now because i'm out of them and they eat them anyways). Also I added a lot of liquid vitamin, betta food, flake food, and dried bloodworms and brine shrimp. And about 1/4 of a cup of beef blood(for extra aggression).

The first time I made it, it was too runny. You really can't have it too thick once it comes out of the blender. Next time I would use more of a base of fish(tilipia, perch, lil salmon, and catfish) and add the rest just to make sure it covers all the basis.

This made a little over 5 trays of the frozen food cube trays, and stay in the freezer, I would top the trays after you add and even out the food with tin foil or plastic wrap.

You'll know exactly what you need to do after you go through it once or twice.

And just for an update the fish have better red it is higher and longer on the body.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

PiranhaStein said:


> It really depends on how much of each you have. Depends on what is the most important part of the diet for your p's. Everything that I added was an equal amount for the most part. A half of carrot grated, 1/4 of canned peas, 2 packets of gelatin, 1 indian makeral(head and tail removed), 4 cubes of Beefheart,Krill,Bloodworms,Brine shrimp, Formula 1( color/immune enhancer, also I added a bunch of cichlid gold large pellets (maybe 20 or so)(I wouldn't have done that now because i'm out of them and they eat them anyways). Also I added a lot of liquid vitamin, betta food, flake food, and dried bloodworms and brine shrimp. And about 1/4 of a cup of beef blood(for extra aggression).
> 
> The first time I made it, it was too runny. You really can't have it too thick once it comes out of the blender. Next time I would use more of a base of fish(tilipia, perch, lil salmon, and catfish) and add the rest just to make sure it covers all the basis.
> 
> ...


Do you care to share before and after pictures?

So far I have noticed no change in my cariba's color, although he loves the food. He comes darting up to the top of the tank when I open the hood. I'm almost afraid one of these days he is gonna jump out of the tank and latch onto my hand.......now that would be something to talk about.








~Taylor~


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are the picture before an after. I've finally realized how to properly take pictures(daytime, no flash, window blinds closed). When I recently came back from my fishing trip I added a bunch of minnows 20+. they lasted a couple of days, and then i just bought some feeder goldfish 7 mediums(they would only kill, barely eat). Anyways they have lost a little red from 4 days ago. Here are the pics and I will update you all now I'll be on a 5 cube a day program and I'm pretty sure they will look spectacular.

Before 1/19/06

View attachment 96367


Today

View attachment 96368


I will update this thread at the end of the week after only feeding my cubes. (last time the red went to the tail fin)

And next time I'll be sure to make sure i'm taking the picture of the same fish or just show all three of them.


----------



## Zirca (Jan 21, 2006)

thanks for the info. How big are those guys? Mine are just starting to get some red on them and they are around 1.5-2"

I'm interested in trying this gelatin option, as my 4 litte bastards are really picky.

Thanks,
Dan

if anyone has exact measurements for their recipes please post.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Zirca said:


> thanks for the info. How big are those guys? Mine are just starting to get some red on them and they are around 1.5-2"
> 
> I'm interested in trying this gelatin option, as my 4 litte bastards are really picky.
> 
> ...


I think they are around 3.5", with one around 2.5". It isn't really an exact sience. It really depends on what you think is important for your fish at that time. Also depends on how much food your going to make, and what medium you have to put the food in to solidify. It will all come together with the gelatin so it makes it pretty easy. Just don't make it to runny or too chunky. I made the mistake of making just liquid pies the first time, and I redid and put some more fish in, to make it come together. Next time i'm going to make it mostly fish and add the stuff that they won't eat to get all the nutritional value. Don't put stuff into the food that they already eat, unless you want a completely balanced meal. I just put stuff that they won't except in with everything else so that they get there vitamins.

You have to try it for yourself to have an understanding on what to use and how much. in a couple of weeks when i'm out of food I'll measure everything I put in for you.


----------

